#ubuntu-sv 2011-10-21
<hiko_hitokiri> ubuntulog, !
<hiko_hitokiri> ubuntulog, help
<hiko_hitokiri> lubotu1, !
<hiko_hitokiri> lubotu1, help
<lubotu1> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hiko_hitokiri> lubotu1, !patience
<lubotu1> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hiko_hitokiri> lubotu1, !log
<lubotu1> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<hiko_hitokiri> ubuntulog, !logs
<hiko_hitokiri> lubotu1, !ubuntu
<lubotu1> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<hiko_hitokiri> lubotu1, !python
<lubotu1> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<hiko_hitokiri> lubotu1, !java
<lubotu1> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
